# Crazy Hog Dog



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Not a hunting fan but that little dog seemed to have intense prey drive.

http://m.youtube.com/?#/watch?v=mxKkPcrlKWE


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Oluwatobi Odunuga said:


> Not a hunting fan but that little dog seemed to have intense prey drive.
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/?#/watch?v=mxKkPcrlKWE


got nothing when clicked on link


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> got nothing when clicked on link


Sorry probably because I uploaded it from my phone. Will try uploading from a desktop tomorrow...

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=mxKkPcrlKWE

Does this one work?


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Oluwatobi Odunuga said:


> Sorry probably because I uploaded it from my phone. Will try uploading from a desktop tomorrow...
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=mxKkPcrlKWE
> 
> Does this one work?


Thats a great tribute to a little dog with a giant heart.


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

WOW nice dog!


----------



## Angela Renee (Dec 1, 2012)

Is that a Patterdale? Nice little dog!


----------



## Mark Herzog (Aug 22, 2013)

Don't let PETA see that.

I actually started to feel kinda sorry for the pig


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

The only problem I saw was that the hog can still run. Unless you have more of them or some heavier ones to harass enough to keep at bay, I see that dog getting a wild ride. That plus he's probably going to be wrapped around some trees along the way, wonder what the injury rate it?


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

sorry i don't get this

yes, that little rascal has a lot of heart, and you could tell that even if you didn't know squat about dogs, or never even seen one before

but substitute a giant helper trying to shake off an extremely small mal, and everyone on this list with half a functioning brain cell would be screaming how unsafe and dangerous this is and how poor decoy work can seriously injure a dog
.... obviously that attitude doesn't extend to dogs on hogs on the WDF ](*,)

just looks like some dumb ******** having a few laffs with their cool dogs to me, but since it was only a few seconds long, maybe it's part of a serious training session ](*,)


----------



## Marcel Winter (Mar 29, 2013)

I,m sure Mike Suttle will like this dog;-)


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

who knows, nice little dog though for sure.

could be breeder testing time for stock...

not my cup of tea, but doesnt bother me much either.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

- was that size dog capable of doing serious damage to that size hog ? probably not
- was that size hog capable of doing serious damage to that size dog ? probably yes, because of the small enclosure, which of course was necessary to keep the hog from taking that dog for a ride to the next county

was it a serious training test or ******** getting some chuckles watching a great little dog engaging much bigger prey ? no one can tell. but i still say my analogy was valid and if all you see and care about is the heart you are not seeing the whole picture, and to me that is either tunnel vision or double standards of what is safe dog work

another analogy that comes to mind is bull riding. exciting and fun to watch and also dangerous as hell

Marcel : I'm sure he would like the dog too, but didn't Mike explain how one of the best dogs he ever worked had been ruined by a crushed trachea ? i'll bet the handlers who did that were not seeing the big picture either ](*,)


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

rick smith said:


> - was that size dog capable of doing serious damage to that size hog ? probably not
> - was that size hog capable of doing serious damage to that size dog ? probably yes, because of the small enclosure, which of course was necessary to keep the hog from taking that dog for a ride to the next county
> 
> was it a serious training test ..... no one can tell. but i still say my analogy was valid and if all you see and care about is the heart you are not seeing the whole picture, and to me that is either tunnel vision or double standards of what is safe dog work
> ...



I agree.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

the more confident "fearless" dogs i've had and been around also seemed to be the most injury prone


----------



## Marcel Winter (Mar 29, 2013)

rick smith said:


> the more confident "fearless" dogs i've had and been around also seemed to be the most injury prone



Off course this *real* dogs take more risks injury can happen.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

rick smith said:


> sorry i don't get this
> 
> yes, that little rascal has a lot of heart, and you could tell that even if you didn't know squat about dogs, or never even seen one before
> 
> ...


 I have to agree with everything said except the dumb ******* statement. Not all of us ******** are dumb, We got *****-uity.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

This is nothing more then baiting a dog with a live animal in a pen. No different then dog fighting and nothing to do with hunting with dogs, hog or otherwise. 
*!!!!!CLOSED!!!!*


----------

